# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  The Mountain Man Breakfast (dutch oven)

## pgvoutdoors

Here' is a basic recipe for the Mountain Man Breakfast:

*Ingredients:*

(1) doz. Eggs(2) lb. Bag of precooked Hash Browns(1) lb. Cheddar Cheese(1 1/2) lb. Ground Sausage

*Equipment:* Dutch Oven

*Instructions:
*Cook sausage in a medium hot Dutch Oven, drain the grease when done.
Move sausage to one side and cook eggs on the other with medium heat.
When eggs are done add hash browns, mix and continue to cook.
When the hash browns are almost done add the cheese to the top, cover and let melt.
Season with salt and pepper to taste.

*Serves:* 6

Now I ask you, what can be done to make this a better recipe.  We want to maintain its simplicity and keep preparation costs down, but add flavor.  Ease of preparation is important as we have other camp chores that need to be done in the morning.  What are your thoughts?

----------


## Tokwan

This is good and might work if you are in the US. But I am in Malaysia. Usually we do not bring such lavish food into the forest. We keep to rice (raw or dried pre cooked rice), salted or dried fish, soya sauce and some cooking oil (palm or coconut or plain cooking oil) although I pack some butter into a good plastic container. 

On the other hand, when I visited the US and did the Baja -Texas Trail a long time ago, we did have eggs for breakfast. We made our own bread what you call Bannocks, some scrambled eggs, some dried meat that look like bacon. At certain times we would just cook beans. This is as you said, when we were looking for simplicity. However dinner is usually grand as the 4WD arrives and transports food to where we are.

So in answering your question, some pepper and bits of bacon or shredded jerky would be nice..to my opinion.

----------


## crashdive123

I notice you said Mountain Man and not Men.  What are the rest of y'all going to have. :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Phil, I assume you are doing this for scouts. I have a similar recipe that calls for the addition of 1/4 cube of butter, 1 tsp salt and 1 1/2 tsp dry mustard. That would add to the flavor and not be expensive additions. But your recipe would be pretty tasty in it's own right. The cheese would add both dairy and probably salt to the mix.

----------


## Sarge47

I love these outdoor recipes Phil & Rick!  I copy them to a special folder and print them out whenever I can.  However you guys have just help trigger something I've been contemplating for awhile.  I'll be posting about it in a new thread.... :Detective:

----------


## Rick

Sarge - There are loads of dutch oven cooking recipe sites. Enjoy...

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...cipes&safe=off

I'm not real sure how much authentic dutch oven cooking Martha Stewart does but C'est la vie.

----------


## hunter63

We use a couple/many versions of this recipe.....at Rondy for a group or just us........DW seems to have a problem cooking for just two.

Trying to stay away for pre-packed stuff (primitive) we just use sliced potatoes instead of hash browns......but can go either way.
Sliced cased sausage instead of ground.......some times from last nights brats/Italian/polish sausage.

Oh yeah, we put sliced onions in almost all of these recipes.....and have served it for supper as a side.

----------


## Old GI

I'm looking for that magic word ..................................................  ...................B*A*C*O*N!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Grizz123

add hot peppers, bacon and cook all at once, omelet style. And then add more hot peppers  :W00t:  :Flare:

----------


## Rick

Thanks, Grizz. Now I have this picture in my head of 64 scouts under Phil's district all running to the privy at the same time the next morning. All because of hot peppers. Yeah, I know, my mind works funny. Funny weird not funny haha.

----------


## Grizz123

> Thanks, Grizz. Now I have this picture in my head of 64 scouts under Phil's district all running to the privy at the same time the next morning. All because of hot peppers. Yeah, I know, my mind works funny. Funny weird not funny haha.


LOL, it will put hair on their chests

----------


## kyratshooter

> This is good and might work if you are in the US. But I am in Malaysia. Usually we do not bring such lavish food into the forest. We keep to rice (raw or dried pre cooked rice), salted or dried fish, soya sauce and some cooking oil (palm or coconut or plain cooking oil) although I pack some butter into a good plastic container. 
> 
> On the other hand, when I visited the US and did the Baja -Texas Trail a long time ago, we did have eggs for breakfast. We made our own bread what you call Bannocks, some scrambled eggs, some dried meat that look like bacon. At certain times we would just cook beans. This is as you said, when we were looking for simplicity. However dinner is usually grand as the 4WD arrives and transports food to where we are.
> 
> So in answering your question, some pepper and bits of bacon or shredded jerky would be nice..to my opinion.


If you run the sausage through the dehydrator and use powdered eggs all the other ingredients will keep for a couple of days without the coolers in the support truck.  The dutch oven might be a load but you could put that on the mule, or have the girlfriend carry it.

In the past ten years most of my camping has turned into working out of that support truck rather than humping through the jungle with only what I have on my back.  These lavish recipes are something I really enjoy preparing for the family.  The G-kids are always amazed at how things come out of the dutch oven as if by magic.

----------


## Winter

No wild onions around there? Needs hot sauce.

----------


## Tokwan

> If you run the sausage through the dehydrator and use powdered eggs all the other ingredients will keep for a couple of days without the coolers in the support truck.  The dutch oven might be a load but you could put that on the mule, or have the girlfriend carry it.
> 
> In the past ten years most of my camping has turned into working out of that support truck rather than humping through the jungle with only what I have on my back.  These lavish recipes are something I really enjoy preparing for the family.  The G-kids are always amazed at how things come out of the dutch oven as if by magic.


Yep Kyrat, I often dry my own food. I made myself a food dryer or food dehydrator from some timber, some bulbs and a couple exhaust fan,. I lined the timber with a few sheets of aluminium foil. It works great.
The only thing with the 4WD was it came with the package. I am not an American Citizen and lives out of the USA, in Malaysia. When I was there for about 3 months (in Milpitas) a friend and I booked the package. The package came with the bikes , most of the equipment, class for getting orientated and of course the support trucks (two of them). I was the only Asian in that group of 8.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I know I've seen frozen diced potatoes with onions and green peppers.  I'd substitute that in place of the hash browns. Maybe add some mushrooms. Put it in a totrtilla with some sauce and you can have a breakfast burrito and won't need utensils.

----------


## edr730

That kind of breakfast is a winner with just about anyone. It would make a big difference in taste if you used any sausage that was unfrozen rather than frozen patties. I've never eaten a frozen sausage that had any flavor. Potatoes take about 30 each to shread for hash browns and taste much better too. The only secret to hash browns is to squeeze the juice out before you put them in the grease. You can use a twisted towel, but I just use my hand. That way you have crispy hash browns instead of cooked mashed potatoes. Sometimes I bake potatoes the night before and just smash them flat before dropping them in the grease. They crisp up very good.  I use the grease from the sausage to fry the potatoes for more flavor. That kind of meal will stick with you for a long time.

----------


## Tami/TX

Possibly add some green chili to the 'taters. Or have some salsa to scoop over it!

----------

